# Help choosing projector please



## Nelson4949 (May 30, 2014)

Hello guys. This will be my first projector purchase. I recently built a new home with a dedicated man cave/theater room upstairs. The dimensions of the room are 17.5 ft wide by 19 ft long with 8ft ceilings. I want to have a 120" screen which I have not purchased yet. The screen will need to be wall mounted. The main purpose for the room is to watch my beloved 49ers but it will also be used on weekends for family movie nights, and possibly some gaming. The ceiling and projector wall is black. The side and back walls are 49ers color red and the carpet is black. I have separate dim able lighting zones. Two recessed lights in front by projector have one switch and two recessed lights in the back have a separate switch and a ceiling fan in the middle of the room with a seperate switch. My room is upstairs and has no windows so it can be completely dark. If possible I would like to have some lighting on near the back of the room when I watch football with friends, other than that the room should be completely dark when watching movies. My sofa will be on the back wall which would make the projector about 17.5 ft away. My budget for a projector would be around $1,500 but could possibly go a little higher if needed. Thanks in advance for any help and I hope I have all the information needed for your assistance.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the SHACK. :wave:


Nelson4949 said:


> Hello guys. This will be my first projector purchase. I recently built a new home with a dedicated man cave/theater room upstairs. The dimensions of the room are 17.5 ft wide by 19 ft long with 8ft ceilings. I want to have a 120" screen which I have not purchased yet. The screen will need to be wall mounted. The main purpose for the room is to watch my beloved 49ers but it will also be used on weekends for family movie nights, and possibly some gaming. The ceiling and projector wall is black. The side and back walls are 49ers color red and the carpet is black. I have separate dim able lighting zones. Two recessed lights in front by projector have one switch and two recessed lights in the back have a separate switch and a ceiling fan in the middle of the room with a seperate switch. My room is upstairs and has no windows so it can be completely dark. If possible I would like to have some lighting on near the back of the room when I watch football with friends, other than that the room should be completely dark when watching movies. My sofa will be on the back wall which would make the projector about 17.5 ft away. My budget for a projector would be around $1,500 but could possibly go a little higher if needed. Thanks in advance for any help and I hope I have all the information needed for your assistance.


I use a BenQ W1070 in our living room and it works fine for our 134" screen. It will fit under your budget and leaves you some cash to get a screen. For a Screen we use a Jamestown screen but our next one will be a AT screen so we will most likely be getting a SeymourAV screen. 

As far as your lights... If you go with a BenQw1070 projector itt is a short throw projector so it would most likely be in front of you so the lights would not be as big of an issue, plus the BenQ is pretty bright. You can get better black levels for more money but the BenQ is a bargain for the bucks you pay. One reason we got it is the bulbs last pretty long... If you are going to be using it quite a bit the bulb price can be pricey IMO. The Epson I used to have went through a bulb every 2000 hours which at the time was about once a year for me (you may not use it that much, but we use it for everything). The BenQ bulb on ECO mode will last around 6000 hours. :T


----------



## Nelson4949 (May 30, 2014)

Thank u for the quick reply. I was looking at the benq 1070 also but just need to do a bit more research I guess. I am new to this so I have been trying to read and learn as much as possible so I won't spend over 1K on something I'm not happy with. I guess I need to look at price of bulb replacement also before I make a purchase. I don't mind buying a new bulb once a year but hopefully it wouldn't b any more more that.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nelson4949 said:


> Thank u for the quick reply. I was looking at the benq 1070 also but just need to do a bit more research I guess. I am new to this so I have been trying to read and learn as much as possible so I won't spend over 1K on something I'm not happy with. I guess I need to look at price of bulb replacement also before I make a purchase. I don't mind buying a new bulb once a year but hopefully it wouldn't b any more more that.


How many hours a day do you anticipate using the projector? 

I turn on the projector when I get up in the morning and it is usually on until around 2am or so... I use mine for internet, TV, and movies. I bought this one in August last year and I already have almost 4000 hours on it. I had to return the one I have under warranty for a noisy fan, but other than that it has worked flawlessly, and i am very happy with it. We are building a new HT room with a 168" wide Scope Screen, and if the BenQ can handle that big of a screen it will stay in the theater. If it can't then it will be relegated to our master bedroom and i will look for a brighter projector. If possible see if you can buy one and return it within 30 days with out any hassle or fees if you don't like it. I know it is hard to choose a projector since there are not a lot of dealers that display them in a home type environment for you to choose between them. :T


----------



## Nelson4949 (May 30, 2014)

I would say I will use it about 20 hrs a week at the most and that would be in football season. Besides that, my kids have there own TV's in their rooms. That is my get away, not theirs. Lol. So maybe 1000 to150 hrs in a year would be it for me. Man U have a 134" screen. Hmmm maybe I can go bigger than 120". I guess I will try and figure out the calculator and see how big a screen I can get


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nelson4949 said:


> I would say I will use it about 20 hrs a week at the most and that would be in football season. Besides that, my kids have there own TV's in their rooms. That is my get away, not theirs. Lol. So maybe 1000 to150 hrs in a year would be it for me. Man U have a 134" screen. Hmmm maybe I can go bigger than 120". I guess I will try and figure out the calculator and see how big a screen I can get


Yup... I even backed it down to Eco mode and it is still a great picture. I think it will do fine with the 150-180"! :T


----------



## Nelson4949 (May 30, 2014)

So I just received my Ben 1070..... now to set it up and figure out what size screen to buy. ..


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Re you looking for a DIY screen or a ready made screen? SeymourAV has very nice screens for DIY, and ready made.


----------



## Nelson4949 (May 30, 2014)

Fixed frame and diy or ready made .either is fine


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Check out www.seymourav.com for a screen kit... They sell the material only if you want or a complete setup. I just ordered the material from them for a 180" scope screen complete with grommets installed. :T


----------

